# Say hello to my new Kuku Ti LF2XT!!



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 15, 2012)

Just landed in the mail, I couldnt be happier.


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats in scoring one, a full Ti (body, Moddoo clip and tailcap/button) is extremely hard to come by. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats PSM! You scored the Third Run version - my favorite run, and with the Moddoo ti clip. I'm glad that you kept the faith.


----------



## compasillo (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats! You've got a real treasure. Enjoy it!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, can anyone point me to a PROPER (Like what Liteflux used) tool for the LE?


----------



## compasillo (Sep 16, 2012)

You'll only need a pointy tweezers. Unscrewing the LE is very easy


----------

